# Hides??



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a random question on coyote and fox hides. I am still fairly new to the coyote hunting and was just wondering what's the best way to take care of the hides after skinning them out. I also was wondering what others do with the hides after they shoot or trap animals. If anyone has any pointers also that would be great. Thank you. All help is appreciated. 

Brandon.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I trap **** and all I do is skin, flesh and stretch them most the time but this year I am selling them whole because the price is a $2 or so difference. I got told by a fur buyer that coyotes and skunks are the only fur bearer and bobcats if good color are good price. So I would mainly trap for coyotes.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Skin them and then flesh them so that there is no meat on the hides. Then place them on a a stretcher fur side out. Before you put them on the stretcher use a little bit of fat from the coyote or from raccoon and be sure to grease the stretcher so that the inside of the coyote or fox hide does not stick to the stretcher causing a tear. Once it is dry then you can send it to be tanned or turn it in for money.


----------



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

https://www.nafa.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/NAFA_PeltHandlingManual-E-web1.pdf

Look this over.8)


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. That helps. Still new into this game and at this point it's going to be trial by error and see what works for me. That is if I could ever get out and bag some animals. Again much appreciated. 

Brandon


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Check out the Trapperman.com forum. You can find ALL the info you need and more on that forum.


----------

